# fs: 48 inch light with 2 250 watt metal halides and 2 high output t-5



## xoticlover (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a really nice light that is 48 inch long, it has 2 hqi metal halide phoenix 13,500k 250watt bulbs, 2 h.o. t-5 lights that are removable with one giessmann pure actinic and one korallen-zucht fiji purple. This light is like new and the bulbs were all replaced in february of this year. Asking 500obo. if u are interested please give me a call @ 778-238-2235. thanks


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

what brand is the fixture? and how old is the actual fixture/ballast (assuming they are the same age)?


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

called a bunch of times and got no response.
Update - Emailed him and got a response.

The lights are of an unknown brand, there is apparently no branding on the fixture whatsoever.
The ballasts are also all internal so he had no idea what their make or type was.

I assumed oddysea due to the internal ballasts but thats just a guess.


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

whatigot said:


> .... I assumed oddysea due to the internal ballasts but thats just a guess.


Odyssea uses external ballasts for the MH.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone have any clue what make it could be?

I'm interested in this, I just don't want to wind up with something that isn't properly certified and I could have just ordered from China for half the price.

I spoke to seller, he's obviously not trying to put one over on anyone, he just doesn't know what brand this is....


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

post a pic!


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

no $h!t...lol


Though I think having internal ballasts alone should set these apart if anyone has ever had experience with an internal ballasted MH fixture please pipe up.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

never herd of that i think it would be bad due to alot of heat on ballast and it will burn out the ballast faster


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

The ballast would have to be electronic, so running much cooler than most and depending on the configuration of the fans and heat syncs it could be that heat would be a non issue...


----------



## xoticlover (Apr 26, 2010)

the light is SOLD. thanks guys.


----------



## Piscez (Apr 22, 2010)

It was also posted on craigslist for $350 obo!


----------

